# Looking for Egg Recipient - Lister Fertility Clinic london



## Hoping4bubba#2 (Feb 26, 2013)

I want to try my luck tru this site if there's anyone on Asian background that looking for Egg Donor. Or anybody that doesn't mind if the egg is came from south Asian. Please if you know someone call the clinic and inform them. 

Many many many thanks!!


----------

